# our annual fishing trip in central PA



## brown down (May 29, 2016)

My father and I have been making at least one trip out there every year for the past 20 years or so. We used to fish pine Creek and it was decent but they are stocked trout. you would occasionally catch a native but rarely and they weren't that big. My fathers best friend from grade school still lives out there and he takes us to all of his hot spots. The rainbows are stocked fish but the browns are all native. almost every fish we opened up were either full of crayfish or stuffed with nymphs which is great sign as the stream is still very healthy. I lost 2 that were absolute hogs. the largest one I caught was 18 in and the largest overall was 18 ½. we didn't catch nearly as many fish as prior years but we were catching a ton more browns and bruisers to say the least. 



 


Most of my hunting crew

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## brown down (May 29, 2016)

hahah I had to take a pic of this. lumber company had this out with trump on a 50 cal and hilary in prison 
It was an incredible trip and want to go back ASAP but its a long ride out there. Id fish that stream everyday if I lived out there. you open those browns up and they look like salmon on the inside!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 29, 2016)

Nice fish- makes we want to go fishing..............

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 1, 2016)

Looks like a good trip!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 1, 2016)

Good times! I'm envious....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 5, 2016)

nice haul brother good times all we been catching are these garbage fish lol

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## brown down (Jun 5, 2016)

garbage fish hahahahah thats walleye right? thats one of my favorite fish


----------

